# laguna 12" jointer input?



## flydjb (Jan 2, 2020)

I am finally going to add a jointer, since that big stack of lumber I cut last year is prime for being used finally.








Looking at a few, Cost is always in play, but not the decider for me, I'll get whatever makes most sense
I just saw the Laguna - 12" Parallelogram Jointer with ShearTec II 
That looks nice, nice long fence, and 5 hp motor, so should have plenty of power, but I know nothing about Laguna. A little pricier, but not PM pricey anyways. And it's only 33" deep which is a big plus HMMM... Would so much appreciate any input here. Thoughts or input on either of these or any 12" jointers you have or personally know about?
TIA- Dave


----------

